# My take on a supreme pizza fatty



## njlungbuster (Sep 16, 2014)

1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
1/4 green bell pepper
1/4 red bell pepper
1/4 yellow bell pepper
1/4 cup sliced mushrooms
1/8 cup sliced black olives
1/2 a small red onion
8 slices of pepperoni
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella
1/2 small can of tomato paste
1 package of bacon

Slice up veggies and put aside. Make your bacon weave and put aside. Roll out sausage in a bag as done for any fatty. Cut sides of bag and get it ready to roll. Spread tomato paste in center of sausage. Spread mozzarella on top of tomato paste. Spread sliced veggies on top of cheese. Add slices of pepperoni and then roll your fatty up. Place it in bacon weave and roll it up as well. Fatty completed! It turned out awesome and it certainly rated like a supreme pizza. I will admit that it was lacking the taste of the crust of the pizza. I think next time I may roll the completed fatty in a pizza crust and bake it in the oven for recommended time on pre crust packaging. Here's the Q-view.


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg. Speechless 
Nice work


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a tasty looking Fatty!! Nice Smoke!


----------



## brooksy (Sep 17, 2014)

Great looking fatty!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 17, 2014)

Great looking Fattie , keep 'em coming . . .


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice fattie! I did a pizza fattie last Sunday and wrapped it in dough, it turned out really good- I highly recommend trying it!


----------

